# 404-fehlerseiten bei "anderen" webservern?



## Shiivva (1. Juni 2002)

hallo!

ich versuche grade herauszufinden, ob auf folgenden webservern "eigene fehlerseiten" möglich sind und wenn ja, wie.

-aolserver
-badblue
-firstclass
-sambar
-savant
-servertec
-stronghold
-urllive
-websitepro
-vq


UND natürlich bin ich allen Servern interessiert, die ich oben vergessen hab UND die nicht folgende sind:

apache, lotus, xitami, zeus, netscape ent. server, microsoft iis, roxen, thttpd, webstar, iplanet 

weiss da jemand näheres?


----------



## KMX-Robin (5. Juni 2002)

Hi,

kenne zwar keinen der anbieter die Du aufgezählt hast, aber wenn Du testen willst ob die Anbeiter eigene Fehlerseiten unterstützen, so geh folgendermasen vor:

1. Erstelle eine Datei .htaccess (Ja, mit einem . vor htaccess)
2. Kopiere folgenden Code in die Datei "ErrorDocument 404 error_404.html"
3. Lad die Datei auf den Webserver

Wenn Du nun eine Datei in diesem Order oder in einem Unter-Ordnern aufrufst die nicht existiert, erscheint die Seite error_404.html. Du kannst natürlich auch eine andere Datei nehmen die angezeigt werden soll bei einem 404 Error.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Christoph (6. Juni 2002)

@Robin

ich glaub shiivva weiß schon wie man 404 Seiten macht!
(ihre HP)*g*


ich glaub sie meint ob jemand weiß oba da 404-Fehlerseiten unterstützt werden??!?!?!!?


----------



## KMX-Robin (6. Juni 2002)

naja - wennn sie es weißt dann kanns sie die .htaccess datei in den ordner kopieren. dann sieht man ja bei dem aufruf einer falschen datei ob es funktioniert oder nicht.
Gruß Robin


----------



## Shiivva (6. Juni 2002)

ähem... du weisst schon, dass nicht alle Webserver mit htaccess funktionieren bzw. administrierbar sind?


----------



## Christoph (6. Juni 2002)

OMG!!!!!,

ich glaub das shiivva wissen möchte auf welchen WEBSERVERN .hta**** unterstützt wird. sie wird kaum alle zur verfügung haben um es selber zu testen. Vielleicht steigt sie ja um und benötigt einen neuen Server. (der muss wiederum .htaccess unterstützen da dies ja der content zu ihrer site ist!

`?


----------

